# Dan Wesson under CZ ownership



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone know if there was any compromise, or improvement in quality in Dan Wessons since its been taken over by CZ? Occasionally, I'll see where someone is talking about their "pre-CZ Dan Wesson." Just got me wondering?


----------



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

I have a "cz" dan wesson bobtail. If the quality is less than what it was before cz, I'd love to see an older bobtail. It would have to be a masterpiece, because the one I have is awesome.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I absolutely love my tack driver PM7, and would love to get my hands on a commander size.... the CBOB. How much did you pay for yours? If I could find one, I'd pick it up in a hurry. Hope the word on these doesn't get out too soon!


----------

